# Metal Spinning



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

Has anyone tried this on their lathe?

If so, what kind of results have you gotten?

My first attempt didn't go too well.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

I have been wondering how hard it is to do.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Did it in college. We made aluminum automotive air cleaners. Pretty easy and quick with the right setup. There is a little pucker factor at first. We were able to use a "safety" pin with our use.


----------

